# What is this??



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it a sea sponge? I've removed something like this once but now it's back. Any ideas to what it could be?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dunno but its pretty neat looking


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol I hope it is a sponge so I can feed it to my emperor angel!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like sponge to me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yellow ball sponge. Totally harmless filter feeder that will help keep your water clean.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Sponges grow in the ocean. This kills me. I wonder how much deeper the ocean would be without them?

-Steven Wright


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

It's in another tank without the angel in it, would it be okay if I took it out and fed it to my emperor angel?


----------

